# BLAZER BAY BOATS



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

I was just looking at the Blazer web site and saw that the Dealer (Northwest Fl Marine I think) on Hwy 29 north of 9 mile road is not listed anymore. The only Pensacola dealer is Bahi Mar. Anyone know why they quit carrying Blazer?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure of the politics, all I know is these boys are moving some boats!! And I'm pimping them out as they leave the parking lot!!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe that Blazer got tired of dealing with NW. At least that was the word on the street. Not real sure either way. All I do know is that I would not trade my BlazerBay for Anything. From trout in skinny water to snapper offshore. Damn fine boat.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard there was a "falling out" with NWF Marine. I was actually in the same shoes you were in awhile back. Went down to Bahia Mar to look at their inventory and was already familar with the Blazer line. Salesman had a 22' package that was what I wanted and at a decent price. I explained that I was extremely interested but wanted a sea trial prior to "pulling the trigger". Salesman explained that he would need a contract prior to any sea trial. Needless to say Ilet the guy know that such BS simply would not work for me and even contacted Blazer Bay direct after leaving dealership. Gentleman at Blazer Bay explained that it was "industry standard"to not provide a sea trail prior to purchase. Again, needless to say, my next boat wont be a Blazer Bay.

Good luck!


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

nwf can still service blazer, i believe...... the problem was not with blazer or a falling out. floor-plan issues $$$


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

There is a place here in FWB that is right across the street from whataburger before you get into downtown FWB and i was talking to him a while back about blazer bass boats but he said they give test drives on all their boats and he carries basically all blazerbays. they are directly on the water before you get into downtown.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

that is the shop gloryboy is buying his 2220pro from. rigged with suzuki

i heard that suzuki has put up major $$$ for blazer to build an suzuki exclusive hull.

rumor is we will see a new blazer bay dealer soon!!!


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. I have looked at them often and even been through the plant. One day when I am able, I will probably get one but after I ride in the model I am buying. That 2220 Professional is a nice rig. Looks like you could get off shore some in it.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Buzzbait, Signing a contract shows the dealer you are a serious buyer, not just some dude wanting to go for a boatride!! It is common practice to have papers signed with the deal "pending sea trial". With your attitude towards everyday practices, you wont get very far with any dealer!!


----------



## orion (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a Blazer bay 1860 and it was a great boat inshore and on good days in the gulf. I bought it at NW FL marine, but I had a very negative experience with their maintenance department. It didn't run right from day one. After I took it in for service about 5 times, I actually watched the lead mechanic adjust 1 of the carburetors by "feel". And he told me if that didn't fix it I'd have to pay to get the carbs rebuilt. After that I took it to another repair place (Billy's Outboard) and paid to have it fixed, even though still under warranty. I didn't tell Billy of my problems with NW FL marine, I just gave him a description of the problem. A few days later the boat is ready. When I picked it up he asked me who'd been fooling with it because the carburetors were way out of adjustment and not in sync. He sort of chuckled. Needless to say, I'll quit boating beforeI ever go back to NW FL marine.


----------



## Crofish (Jan 31, 2008)

I snagged a 2006, 196 Blazer a couple months ago and have been smiling ever since!!!


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Capt Tony.... (Voodoo) All you have to say after the sea trial is that the boat didn't deliver what you had expected................. NO DEAL! But on the other hand, if you got all you asked for in the ride, at the pre-sea trial agreed upon price, then why not make the purchase?

Blazer Bay...... Never heard ANYTHING bad about them. I've fished as far as 20 miles out on one with a friend.


----------



## patrickgold (Mar 5, 2008)

They are definitely great boats. It is pretty standard for people to not offer sea trials on a new boat unless there is a deposit on the boat. You can give them a deposit, go for a ride, and then talk about price when you get done. You will be satisfied with the purchase.


----------

